# Calvus Growth



## CichlidAndrew (Jun 29, 2005)

How fast do calvus grow? How long would it take for a 1-2" to reach 5"


----------



## thefish (Aug 23, 2004)

I'm under the impression that 5-6" will take a couple of years or more.


----------



## BrownBullhead (May 15, 2005)

I've heard it being as slow as "an inch a year".


----------



## m_hsiao (Feb 13, 2008)

under high protein and very good water conditions, mine have grown from 1.25 inches to 2.25 inches in one year.. so yeah, you're looking at about an inch a year..


----------

